# Another video (Girl take note) LOL



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Here is another video of my red hen when she was about 3 months old or so. It shows how young pigeons can be very aggressive at this age when they are asserting themselves. Again, PLEASE NOTE THIS FILE IS LARGE! It will take some time to download and while it is, you won't really see anything.


Enjoy,


http://www.bradsrealm.com/Quickstart/VideoLib/aggressive hen.mov


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Brad,

Where do you come up with "Red Hen" ?  She looks like a He, and I don't see nothing but "Grizzle"


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Warren, 

Well I call her "red hen" because she does have a lot of red in her. It's just a nick name I've called her since her feathers started to show  I thought for sure she was a "he" as well until she layed an egg


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very cute! Some of my young girls (and older girls, too) act like that when asserting themselves. It really is hard to tell until they actually lay eggs. So many differences in personality. I've also had really aggressive cocks I could tell in the nest were boys, others so mild-mannered I thought they were hens until they were six months old.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't get over how beautiful she is, I'm in love! She behaves just like Dudley but he latches on and holds on for dear life, ya gotta love them!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I couldn't get it to work*

I downloaded the film but it does not seem to want to work with my Microsoft Windows Player.

Does it play with only a certain movie player?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Garye .. you need Quick Time to view Brad's videos.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I downloaded the film but it does not seem to want to work with my Microsoft Windows Player.
> 
> Does it play with only a certain movie player?



http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/win.html

fp


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

ah,

i'll veiw it later

 Elvis


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Been meaning to download this one for a few days and finally got the time to do it...
Another great video of your gorgeous pigeon. If not for you knowing she is a hen you would definately be fooled into thinking she was a he.
I love pigeons with attitude 
She actually looks to me to be an almond pigeon, perhaps with grizzle.
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

